# riding year-round?



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

anyone know of places in the us open year-round?

im getting sick of where i live and im considering moving

and seeing as how snowboarding is on of the few things i dont hate, i figured i might as well look at my options there

ps - anyone hear any news on the snowdomes theyre supposedly building in nj, nc, and vegas?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

sorry, nowhere in the us open year round thats outside. I dont know of many snowdomes in the US, but if you want snow year round consider going to south America, chile in particular has quite a few year round ski resorts on glaciers.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

the one planned for jersey has a webpage up now...

meadowlandsxanadu.com


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

I thought the timberline ski area at Mt. Hood was open year round, only being closed for 2 weeks due to maintenance?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

they do claim a 340 day season but snowwolf lives out there and tho they do have snow its not looking rideable. check out his trip reports thread.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

Timberline on Mt. Hood is probably the closest your going to get as far as I know. They hold a lot of snowboarding camps in the summer but toward the end the amount of snow to ride is limited.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

*i;m sure AK!*

does alaska count-

im sure they have stuff but getting up there is another thing!

colorado has tiny little snowfields like st. marys "glacier".

austria and germany on the other hand!!!


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah I live in NJ and the are building an indoor park,but that looks like it came to a halt cause it looks like they never finish,was suppose to be open last spring now they say next spring,and I had the chance to move to Seattle last year darn I should have went would have been closer to other mountains.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

what happened with the dome in NJ is that it all got held up due to issues with the stadium for the Jets and Giants. That Xanadu thing is tied to the new stadium and there were some legal issues floating around for a while that caused the delay. As far as I know it's still supposed to open this spring but who knows. I was near there about a month ago for Jet game and it doesn't look to promising to open at that point.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah I think it has something to do with the meadowlands swamp.Its an inviromental area some people just rather see ugly grassland.Also I think it has to do with the amount of traffic that will cause.I sure hope it does get finished I can go riding in the summer,jeans and t-shirt that will be cool.


----------

